

HN, what do you think of my weekend project? - mruocco
http://www.dream-home-rentals.com/

======
codenesium
I think you should sanitize your input fields. Code Igniter has built in
functions for XSS [http://ellislab.com/codeigniter/user-
guide/libraries/input.h...](http://ellislab.com/codeigniter/user-
guide/libraries/input.html).

$var = $this->input->post('some_data', TRUE);

~~~
mruocco
Excellent advice. Major oversight here. Thanks, this is going in right now.

EDIT: I just changed this. Thanks again!

